
Core libraries stabilize with Dart's new M4 release - pauljonas
http://news.dartlang.org/2013/04/core-libraries-stabilize-with-darts-new.html
======
mythz
They've also published a new RayTracer OO benchmark showing the Dart VM far
out performing V8: <http://www.dartlang.org/performance/>

Guessing being able to use native SIMD instructions inside the Dart VM should
help with gaming and other graphics intensive apps:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKh7UOELpPo>

~~~
spankalee
I don't think the SIMD optimizations have actually landed yet, and if they
have it would have been very recently, and the Dart VM has been beating V8 for
a while.

~~~
ahoge
Yes, the SIMD optimizations aren't quite there yet. You can already write SIMD
code though.

~~~
sethladd
Correct. The optimizations are landing now/soon. Feedback welcome!

------
pspeter3
Has anyone here used Dart for a real project and found it worth using?

~~~
darshan
I'm in the early stages of something "real", and I'm finding it very useful. I
think if someone is already very familiar with and is mostly happy with
JavaScript and its ecosystem, they might not see much of value (or maybe they
would). For me, however, I can get small things done in JavaScript but tend to
be overwhelmed by the ecosystem, and I'm far more comfortable in Dart. The
core libraries are great, and having class-based object-orientation makes me
much more comfortable than the prototype stuff in JavaScript.

------
tosh
Also great to see that there already is a Google Glass package for Dart :)

~~~
mythz
Added missing link to Google Glass Mirror API :)
<http://pub.dartlang.org/packages/google_mirror_v1_api>

Also it's great to see Dart's Sublime support improved:
[http://news.dartlang.org/2013/02/using-dart-with-sublime-
tex...](http://news.dartlang.org/2013/02/using-dart-with-sublime-text.html)

Considering moving to Sublime for all text/script editing after finding out
that it's an impressive universal toolbox with awesome packages at your finger
tips in this comprehensive video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ-bgcJ6fQo>

------
RegRegReg
They are still working on it? After TypeScript was introduced?

~~~
coldtea
As if TypeScript ever got anywhere?

Dart already has some small traction and it's not even 1.0 yet -- they just
froze the core library APIs.

So, not only they are "still working on it", they have not even released it
properly yet.

Not to mention it has totally different goals related to TypeScript (TS =
tooling, Dart = performance, language design).

~~~
sethladd
I would say that one of Dart's goals is certainly toolability. We ship a Dart
Editor, and an analyzer, that supports refactoring, code completion, jump to
definition, and more.

[disclaimer: I work on the Dart team.]

~~~
seanmcdirmid
As I see it, TypeScript brings static typing and better tooling to the
existing Javascript stack; Dart is a green field effort to reinvent the stack
with some static typing and better tooling, among other things (new APIs, a
faster VM, etc...).

[disclaimer: MS employee and PL designer/enthusiast, but no relationship with
TypeScript]

